# IH 2500 Hydro Range Question



## edthewrench (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a (1977?) IH 2500 with the hydrostatic drive and a backhoe attachment. Anyone know the procedure for getting this beast into high range? I believe the large lever to the left of the seat is the one that is supposed to change the range, but it doesn't seem to do anything when I pull it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ih-454-474-475-574-674-2400-and-2500.465/

Go to this link and download the repair manual, it will take you through the hydro controls.


----------

